# Video In A3



## vitorn (Nov 24, 2011)

All I get is garbled gteen and black lines, however it works ok in browser. Like CNN app video is garbage, inn browser the video on CNN.com is ok


----------



## BcB (Nov 25, 2011)

Use a media player like mx media player and switch to software mode. I haven't found any players with a hardware mode that work yet, at least for the few mkv/mp4's i've tried. I hear dice is good for hardware mode but it doesn't seem to work.


----------



## mdhuang (Oct 14, 2011)

boot into webos and then back. it will solve the hardware codec pronlem.


----------



## BcB (Nov 25, 2011)

Mp4 containers seem to work in hardware mode, but the video is still very sluggish. Works fine in software mode. Mkv containers are still green and full of static in hardware, and the quality and playback is terrible in software.

Nothing handbrake can't fix for the time being.


----------



## vitorn (Nov 24, 2011)

mdhuang said:


> boot into webos and then back. it will solve the hardware codec pronlem.


 brilliant mate, thank you. All is well... Now, how does rebooting to WebOS help? ?!! But, it worked


----------



## BoutTime (Oct 16, 2011)

I've finally got a system that is working near on perfect for me. I am able to now stream MKV films (even 720p) from my Buffalo Linkstation Pro with beautiful stutter free playback. I use Dice Player (MX Player didn't work most of the time) and I use BubbleUPNP to view the available files stored on my linkstation. HW Mode works fine so I can only guess this must be down to improvements made in Alpha 3 as this combination of films and apps didn't seem to work before. They have free/trial versions of each so it's well worth a try. it might be worth noting that I use Wireless N on 5Ghz for streaming. I haven't tried locally stored MKV films but would imagine these would also work no problem. Well chuffed and will use these apps on my galaxy nexus when it arrives next week.
Edit:
All of a sudden a bit hit and miss. Rockplayer also stuttering now too so issue may be touchpad or wifi.

Edit again:
Not reliable after all. the same system works fine on my HTC Desire. rebooting TP into Webos restores functionality but it isn't permanent.


----------



## Kisses99 (Nov 23, 2011)

Mark. Waiting for a final solution.


----------

